# Melbourne Autumn 2015



## TimMc (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Melbourne Autumn 2015 will take place on Sunday the 22nd of March at Camberwell Grammar School.

Events:
- 2x2 Cube
- Rubik's Cube
- 4x4 Cube
- 6x6 Cube
- Rubik's Cube: One-handed
- Pyraminx

_Possible events (unconfirmed):_
- 7x7 Cube
- Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded

There's a maximum limit of 100 competitors.

For more information and registration: http://speedcubing.com.au

Happy cubing,
Tim.


----------



## PingSkills (Feb 14, 2015)

Great! I've just entered. Thanks for organising this competition Tim.


----------



## cbxsn (Mar 7, 2015)

Could anyone let me use their 2x2 for this competition?


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh man who wrote that schedule that is so amazing they must be totally awesome.










couldn't squeeze in 7x7 or bld sry


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2015)

Assumed this was Saturday when I registered. Can't make Sunday so you can drop me from the registration for this comp and also Cube for Cambodia. First (and 2nd) Victorian comp I'll have missed :'(

Hopefully next comp can be Saturday


----------

